
Elixir Umbrella Projects: Building Blocks for Code That Scales - pedroassumpcao
https://medium.com/@citybase/elixir-umbrella-projects-building-blocks-for-code-that-scales-55d3158f4961
======
Aduket
thanks, this was a great read. keep writing on elixir

